# My male is now flying at us & biting us



## Lillyvon (Apr 12, 2015)

I have no idea what to do. I've seperated him from here - but they are in the same room. Should I keep her in another room? He has bitten me and my partner numerous times really hard to cause blood. I've owned huge parrots like a white cockatoo, a red tailed black cockatoo with HUGE beaks and they NEVER bit me ever. They were gentle and kind. We are coming to the end of our patients with the male Ringo. He's in attack mode constantly and has even attacked her badly before we seperated them. I don't know what to do? I love them both but he's doing everything to make me hate him. His last bite on my lip is still bleeding when I brush my teeth. I've grown up with parrots. Big, small - but I've NEVER had to put up with this. We are resenting him and that is not fair to him as he was perfectly trained and lovely before we got her. She is sweet and soft but he's hurt her badly thus the separation. 

Help! **** I hand feed the king parrots out in my backyard (yes I wash my hands) and they are so gentle yet they are wild. I've tried all the advice on this forum and nothing is working. I work from home and last few days I've only had her out as he is nasty. Would I be better selling one? As I work from home I have time to spend with them so maybe just one wouldn't feel alone. The fact he's hurting her p***** me off. I can take a bite - but she can't.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Is he on hormone control? Because this sounds like raging hormones.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Yes, I think it is hormonal too. My boy is very hormonal too, but plucks himself rather than attacking me. I want to talk about hormone control too when I go to the vet.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

I feel for you! I will say a little prayer that you can get him under control- it has to be very frustrating!


----------



## Lillyvon (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks everyone. He certainly is hormonal and yes I have tried ALL the advice but he's just like a p**** off pittbull. He actually flies at our faces to bite us. My girl Lucy has a huge bite on her head from him. I try to change seed and he bites my hand, I open up their cage so they can fly around and he flies at our heads to bite us. He wasn't like this at all until we got her. I sleep them in seperate cages at night so he can't attack her then during the day they have freedom to be where they want to be. It's Summer here so covering them for a bit longer. They have a healthy diet of vegies, seed, millet, apple etc. We spoil them beyond belief.

So frustrating as I don't want to resent him at all because I know how he was and what a sweet parrot he was. Hand rasied, gentle and kind - now just a nasty little bastard.


----------



## sprman00 (Dec 31, 2014)

Sounds like what I went through this past summer with my Peanut. He, like Ringo, was tame & gentle and then one day he started attacking my hands while changing his food. That soon escalated into kneck bites and dive bombs into our faces as well. I no longer could approach him when he was outside of the cage as he would hiss and lunge at me...and getting him back into the cage was a freakin nightmare. After a lot of great advice from folks here (holla JoJo's mom & Francesca), I was able to figure out some of Peanuts triggers and made a few changes. First I removed all mirrors and reflective objects from his cage and immediate surroundings. Second I incorporated longer sleep time and began covering the cage to keep days shorter. Honestly within a couple of weeks he was almost back to normal. Fast forward to the present and Peanut is 95% back to being "normal" - and he's 100% back to being obsessed with me. He still can get nippy, but nothing like before. Good luck with Ringo - I hope all works out!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

^^definitely try the above. The hard part you have is another tiel that may be a contributing factor. This happened to Fuzzy, he was super obsessed with me until he came of age and got all hormonal on me. Then he wanted Cinnamon but she wasn't interested. That led to one ticked off bird, always bitey and mean. Hormone control helped a lot. I would say that timeouts need to be added as well. He bites, he goes to bed. Birds can learn that way just like dogs can. But it has to be as soon as he does it, otherwise he'll have no idea why he's being put to bed.


----------

